
Introducing Posterous for the iPhone - ssclafani
http://blog.posterous.com/introducing-posterous-for-the-iphone-the-only
======
StavrosK
I'm not very partial to all these single-use apps. Did we build the web and
all these great, standards-compliant web browsers so we can have an app for
each platform for each site we want to visit? I understand that browsers can't
do everything native apps can, but wouldn't it be easier to extend the
browsers to do these few things than have each company reinvent the wheel?

~~~
macrael
Good question. The original iPhone was web-only for a year and developers
_clamored_ for access to native development. There is a long way to go until
browsers plus the web development stack can provide the same experience as
native code, and until then "apps" are here to stay.

Personally, I'm excited about it. People are making great applications for
mobile devices that are not really possible in a web-only environment. Having
to re-write them for different platform/device combinations is the price we
pay for being able to build things that were not possible three years ago.

What makes this so different from the mess of incompatible platforms twenty
years ago is that today we have the web as a common denominator. As long as
you can convert your data into html, you can share it with anyone regardless
of what type of device they have. The whole "well, we are not both running
Word on windows 95 on pc's with floppy drives, so we can't possibly
collaborate" problem is essentially gone.

Posterous has made a better mobile interface here than they could have on the
web, but their web offering still exists. Anyone on any browser (or with an
email account) can post to posterous, but if you have an iPhone, it is better.

------
thinktopdown
I'm the developer behind the app. Feedback from HN community is greatly
appreciated.

------
alexaleesf
Posterous introduced this with the blog post and two kinds of communications
materials. Hope it helps!

Use Case - Developer <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nX-zLP4F020>

Video Tour - Founder <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0S-L_8K_zNc>

------
jmatt
The ideal solution would be an improved email application that allowed
multiple file attachments, better layout, etc. In lieu of that posterous is
doing the right thing. Bringing an improved user experience to it's iphone
users.

I've installed it and will use it if my post is complex enough. Still, it's
unfortunate that the root cause can't be fixed - improved email creation on
the iphone.

------
brownday
Hyperlinking text and being able to read your subscriptions in an RSS-like
reader fashion would make this the perfect mobile Posterous app!

------
benrmatthews
Just used it. Got good feedback from blog readers on how the app post compared
to a web post.

Only problem is that I can't see a way of hyperlinking text?

------
jacoblyles
The app looks nice, but it is kind of strange to see an iPhone app come from
the company whose big selling point is allowing you to post by email.

------
thepumpkin1979
I just installed it... it makes me use Posterous from now on. Dead simple
killing app!

